# Flaking Skin?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The skin on my Lily's abdomen and just inside her rear legs has been flaking..I haven't seen anything unusual other than little white flakes just peeling off. She isn't itchy, no scratching, no licking, or anything like that. I looked under a good light today and there are a few very tiny little black dots..I do not think it is serious, but would like some feedback..I have never seen anything like this...:blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

April, Hardy had flakey skin on his back when I got him. My vet had me change his food to one with more Omega 3 , and it went away. Here is a link to some reasons :

The Number 1 Reason for Excessively Flaky Pet Skin


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe developed flaky, dry, scaly skin on her tummy early on in her Cushings. Dr. Dan said dry, flaky skin is indicative of too much heat in the body. Which is indicative of an imbalance. For Zoe, we know what her imbalance is. (She is getting the correct nutrition as well as the correct type and amount of omegas.) Hers is her from her medical condition. So we are doing herbs and supplements as well as foods that are all cooling. 

Does it look like this?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Zoe developed flaky, dry, scaly skin on her tummy early on in her Cushings. Dr. Dan said dry, flaky skin is indicative of too much heat in the body. Which is indicative of an imbalance. For Zoe, we know what her imbalance is. (She is getting the correct nutrition as well as the correct type and amount of omegas.) Hers is her from her medical condition. So we are doing herbs and supplements as well as foods that are all cooling.
> 
> Does it look like this?


Yes, this is what it looks like..thanks Crystal...I have been giving Lily Solid Gold Seameal,(contains omega 3) She is also on digestive enzymes along with prebiotics and probiotics..She gained all her weight back, and her coat has really improved..I think this is due to the Seameal and digestive enzymes..her diet has never been optimal since there is so little she can eat without a problem..currently she eats NB wild boar and brown rice...not the best food, but she has been thriving on this.. I started all mine on coconut recently...if you have any suggestions, I am open to trying something else..thanks again:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> April, Hardy had flakey skin on his back when I got him. My vet had me change his food to one with more Omega 3 , and it went away. Here is a link to some reasons :
> 
> The Number 1 Reason for Excessively Flaky Pet Skin


Thanks so much, Deborah! I don't know if Lily can tolerate fish oil, but I don't think the food she is eating contains omega 3..


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April, is there any hair breakage in the areas? The part that concerns me are the black dots you describe. This can be seen in certain types of fungal infections like ringworm. It may be worth a vet visit and skin scraping to check for fungus. Keep us updated


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> April, is there any hair breakage in the areas? The part that concerns me are the black dots you describe. This can be seen in certain types of fungal infections like ringworm. It may be worth a vet visit and skin scraping to check for fungus. Keep us updated


There is no hair breakage, but if it does not improve or gets worse, I will take her in..thanks Marisa!:wub:


----------

